# Trail Integrity



## big oz (Jun 4, 2009)

In the last few years a lot more riders have dicovered the joys of MTB and have created a love a fair with the trails in Nassahegan.  Some might even say that it has become the new Case or WH Rez.  Now I am all for new riders and have no issues with the numbers of people who have flocked to Burlington to enjoy the riding, but please try and pass the word around to newbies and the like that there are a few acceptable norms that should be followed.  The three biggest issues as of late seem to be trash, lack of helmets and trailbraiding.  Lets all do our part and try to pick up anything left behind, remind those without helmets that they truly need them and realize that shortcuts and trailbraiding ruins it for all riders.  Thank - Oz


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info Oz, and welcome to the forums!

I haven't really noticed the trash problem, but I'll be sure to be on the lookout now, and pickup anything I see.  The trail braiding sure has been rampant this year, especially the unblocking of braids. :angry:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 5, 2009)

big oz said:


> In the last few years a lot more riders have dicovered the joys of MTB and have created a love a fair with the trails in Nassahegan.  Some might even say that it has become the new Case or WH Rez.  Now I am all for new riders and have no issues with the numbers of people who have flocked to Burlington to enjoy the riding, but please try and pass the word around to newbies and the like that there are a few acceptable norms that should be followed.  The three biggest issues as of late seem to be trash, lack of helmets and trailbraiding.  Lets all do our part and try to pick up anything left behind, remind those without helmets that they truly need them and realize that shortcuts and trailbraiding ruins it for all riders.  Thank - Oz




Cool of you to speak up, Oz. Trash is definately a growing concern- seems the newer generation of riders doesn't hold true to the same values... or maybe I'm just paying closer attention now. Either way, you wouldn't want people throwing trash in your living room; take out what you brought in.


----------



## Marc (Jun 5, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Cool of you to speak up, Oz. Trash is definately a growing concern- seems the newer generation of riders doesn't hold true to the same values... or maybe I'm just paying closer attention now. Either way, you wouldn't want people throwing trash in your living room; take out what you brought in.



Funny you commenting in a thread about integrity of anything.  Like you have a foot to stand on in that department.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Funny you commenting in a thread about integrity of anything.  Like you have a foot to stand on in that department.



Yeah? Well, that foot I do or do not stand on is about to get shoved so far up your [censored] you'll know what powder pink #816 nailpolish tastes like.


----------



## ski220 (Jun 5, 2009)

big oz said:


> a few acceptable norms that should be followed.  The three biggest issues as of late seem to be trash, lack of helmets and trailbraiding.   Thank - Oz



Are helmets mandatory or are their use up to the discretion of the rider?

I can see that Trash and trail braiding affect others but how does someone else not wearing a helmet affect anyone other than that rider?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Are helmets mandatory or are their use up to the discretion of the rider?
> 
> I can see that Trash and trail braiding affect others but how does someone else not wearing a helmet affect anyone other than that rider?



I'm not sure on his exact reasoning, but I can imagine that if someone were to get seriously injured there the land managers may shut down access for everyone.  Mountain biking isn't explicitly allowed there as it is...


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

I haven't noticed any helmetless riders, nor an abundance of trash in Burlington, but I suspect I'm not there as often as Oz (welcome, BTW!). Yeah, the trail braiding is getting worse though and the unblocking is truly retarded.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 5, 2009)

Punks.


----------



## big oz (Jun 5, 2009)

Helmets are the rider's choice and responsibility, but all it takes is one nasty head injury and the mandatory proceeding lawsuit to ruin it for everyone.  No worse way to bring attention to a great sport by hauling out a comatose college kid wearing a baseball hat after getting balled up riding.  I try to enforce and educate riders at Nass since it is my backyard, but these basic responsibilities apply for all areas that we ride around the state.  BTW, the reason you don't generally see trash at Lamson's is due to the fact that I clean it up every few weeks.  Stone Road is a different story, but that is Rueler's turf.


----------



## Trev (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> I haven't noticed any helmetless riders, nor an abundance of trash in Burlington, but I suspect I'm not there as often as Oz (welcome, BTW!).



Same here, only been to nass a dozen times or so since April..  mostly out of Sco


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2009)

big oz said:


> BTW, the reason you don't generally see trash at Lamson's is due to the fact that I clean it up every few weeks.  Stone Road is a different story, but that is Rueler's turf.



And we appreciate it, thanks Oz! :beer:


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 5, 2009)

I dont snowboard with a helmet but refuse to set foot on a bike without my full face. I hate to snowboard with a helmet really. Kinda weird I know but I think to each their own. 

All a place has to do is put a sign on the trailhead stating that helmets and safety gear are recommended and almost all liability is thrown out the window. Just like a no lifeguard on duty sign.


----------



## rueler (Jun 6, 2009)

big oz said:


> Helmets are the rider's choice and responsibility, but all it takes is one nasty head injury and the mandatory proceeding lawsuit to ruin it for everyone.  No worse way to bring attention to a great sport by hauling out a comatose college kid wearing a baseball hat after getting balled up riding.  I try to enforce and educate riders at Nass since it is my backyard, but these basic responsibilities apply for all areas that we ride around the state.  BTW, the reason you don't generally see trash at Lamson's is due to the fact that I clean it up every few weeks.  Stone Road is a different story, but that is Rueler's turf.



The trash at Stone is RIDICULOUS...i couldn't keep up with it all if I tried. It seems anyone that owns a pickup truck within a 5 mile radius of Stone Road uses it as their own personal land fill :evil:  Then you have the coolata kids who use the dirt jump pit where we park. I think I may leave some trash bags over there for them...which they may or may not use. OVer the Mem. day weekend DEP was up at Stone picking up trash. SO, they know it's an issue. They cleaned by the jailhouse and all the gated areas. As far as the trails go, there are a couple of us that make sure they stay tip top over there. The helmetless issues and braiding aren't as much of an issue at Stone. Most of the riders who ride here are looking for the tougher more technical lines and know better than to take a risk w/o a helmet. I am trying to lead a Stone revival on a limited basis...but, I do like that it is empty compared to Scoville side and don't want it to become too popular.


----------

